# ICH WERBE DICH !



## gnoser (28. August 2017)

Hallo 

 

kurz und knapp, suche jemanden mit dem ich das Werbe einen Freund Programm machen kann. Ich werde dich werben und dann Leveln wir zusammen!

 

Du solltest Aktiv spielen. Ich bin selber relativ Neu von daher ist es mir eigentlich absolut nicht wichtig wie erfahren du in WoW bist, Hauptsache du hast Spaß beim zocken xd

 

Wichtig ist auch das auf Blackmoore(PvP) Allianz gezockt werden muss 

 

Ts3 ist vorhanden, können wir also benutzen aber müssen wir nicht.

Falls du Lust auf schnelleres Leveln hast dann meld dich bei:

Serco#21917

Und ich werde dich werben und schon kann es losgehen 

 

MfG


----------

